# Please help me choose 1 of these 2 Fords



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

After alot of thought and tons of money paid to the Insurance Co. Im selling 3 of my trucks and combing them into 1.

Yesterday I drove a 2010 F250 6.4 and loved it to death, but the price is $44,000, and thats too much so sadly thats out.

So here is my dilema, do I go with the 2008 or 2009 6.4

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=1

or

go with a late 2006 or 2007 6.0

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=1

Lastly, my biggest hang up is do I want Crew Cab 6 foot bed or Ext Cab 8 foot bed???
I know I want the 1 ton capacity for a new XLS and V box and to pull my deck-over trailer with skidsteer

Thanks:salute:


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd go over to powerstroke.org and research the hell out of that 6.4 motor. A 6.0 can be made very dependable if it was taken care of and it has had some mods done to it.

Considering the 08 is cheaper and has less miles I would pick that one but not before reading up on that motor. Make sure you get an OASIS on either truck you decide on as that will tell a lot about prior history issues.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

6.4 no question. A few friends of mine run them and love them. If I wasn't driving a dmax that's what I'd be driving. To keep the truck happy plan on deleting the DPF and tuning it (Spartan makes some great tunes for them), also probably need an intake. It'll run you around $1200+. Expect at times nearly double the fuel milage, much more fun to drive, and a truck that will last longer. 

Definitely get an oasis on the truck first, if it's a rolling train wreck then run away.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Problem with 08 and up is all diesels are required emissions, deleting the dpf will make it fail and void a warranty unless you swap everything bAck every time.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mustangman02232;1467933 said:


> Problem with 08 and up is all diesels are required emissions, deleting the dpf will make it fail and void a warranty unless you swap everything bAck every time.


You can swap exhausts in 45min-hour usually. Also some places just plug into the obd2 port and use a scanner. The tuner will make everything read correct as if the emissions stuff was still in place.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Forget that 6.4 they suck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

90plow;1467972 said:


> Forget that 6.4 they suck.


Please elaborate on your short bit of information here.


----------



## frdtrckmnrich (Mar 31, 2010)

I have an 08 with the 6.4 in a crew cab short box F350 4x4 and totaly love it! I also have an 03 excursion with a 6.0 and also love it. But when faced with a choice i would go with the 6.4.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

My focus is to pick the truck/motor with the least amount of potential problems.

Id love to have the look and style of the 08, Id love the 11 look even more, but again im looking at practicality, my 7.3 has been awesome, but being a dually, it is not the most practical truck to cruise around town


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I own an 07 6.0 powerstroke and love it. I don't have a lot of info on the 6.4 but know they have a DPF and if it gets clogged it is about $1800 to have replaced. My stepmom works at a ford dealer. I was having balljoints done in my truck and was talking to the mechanic about the motors. He told me he would buy a 6.7 if they were affordable. After that he preferred the 06-07 6.0's over the 6.4. Especially the 08. I didn't ask alot about it because when I am ready for a new truck I won't be looking at the 6.4. Good luck on the new truck.

But my truck only has about 75,000 on it but hasn't had any major problems with it. The only motor problem I had was with the turbo housing getting gummed up. They replaced that and it has been fine.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

There nuts on the black 6.0


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

exmark1;1468015 said:


> There nuts on the black 6.0


No kidding. Is there gold in the glove box or something? He could go get a brand new 6.7 for 10K more after rebates and haggling.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MatthewG;1467758 said:


> After alot of thought and tons of money paid to the Insurance Co. Im selling 3 of my trucks and combing them into 1.
> 
> Yesterday I drove a 2010 F250 6.4 and loved it to death, but the price is $44,000, and thats too much so sadly thats out.
> 
> ...


I'd go with a 6.0 but you can find one for much cheaper than that.



Mark13;1467784 said:


> 6.4 no question. A few friends of mine run them and love them. If I wasn't driving a dmax that's what I'd be driving. To keep the truck happy plan on deleting the DPF and tuning it (Spartan makes some great tunes for them), also probably need an intake. It'll run you around $1200+. Expect at times nearly double the fuel milage, much more fun to drive, and a truck that will last longer.
> 
> Definitely get an oasis on the truck first, if it's a rolling train wreck then run away.


Get the Oasis on both. I agree about the delete's but with that mileage you are probably wanting warranty so delete's/tunes won't be an option. Expect 10-14mpg's out of the 6.4 stock.



mustangman02232;1467933 said:


> Problem with 08 and up is all diesels are required emissions, deleting the dpf will make it fail and void a warranty unless you swap everything bAck every time.


Exactly



Mark13;1467969 said:


> You can swap exhausts in 45min-hour usually. Also some places just plug into the obd2 port and use a scanner. The tuner will make everything read correct as if the emissions stuff was still in place.


Incorrect. The emission's test will fail if the tune is still in the computer since it eliminates the EGR system. The test is for emissions, if it see's there is "no emission's" system active its an automatic failure. There are _some_ ways around it with _some_ tuners but you have to go to those shops that are willing to help you.

But, a 6.4 with delete's and a tune is an absolute animal that will be very reliable and get nearly 20mpg's in a crew cab short box. A 6.0 can turn some nice mpg's and power as well, just find one thats been taken care of, has a clean oasis, then toss a SCT tuner on it and have fun.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

plowguy43;1468061 said:


> Incorrect. The emission's test will fail if the tune is still in the computer since it eliminates the EGR system. The test is for emissions, if it see's there is "no emission's" system active its an automatic failure. There are _some_ ways around it with _some_ tuners but you have to go to those shops that are willing to help you.
> 
> But, a 6.4 with delete's and a tune is an absolute animal that will be very reliable and get nearly 20mpg's in a crew cab short box. A 6.0 can turn some nice mpg's and power as well, just find one thats been taken care of, has a clean oasis, then toss a SCT tuner on it and have fun.


If they do a visual inspection it will fail. Electronically it should be good. The scanner shows the dpf as ready, egr and all that electronically appear to still be working.

A 6.4 with deletes is an animal for sure, a few friends of mine run 08 (job 2) 6.4's and have spent an extensive amount of time learning the trucks and how to properly mod and maintain them. One of them has 168k on his truck and will see 21+ on the highway (hand calc) on a 310 tune.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

My least concern is passing emissions, I register my trucks at my parents address, they live in the boondocks, no emissions testing and on top of that I pay a local yahoo $20 and he gives me the sticker, no problems.


But, could someone tell me how I can get an oasis report???? I can get the vins on the trucks

6.4 is not really in my budget, at least I dont need something so expensive which is ultimately a plow truck. I'll keep looking for late 6.0s and look into a cummins


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MatthewG;1468099 said:


> My least concern is passing emissions, I register my trucks at my parents address, they live in the boondocks, no emissions testing and on top of that I pay a local yahoo $20 and he gives me the sticker, no problems.
> 
> But, could someone tell me how I can get an oasis report???? I can get the vins on the trucks
> 
> 6.4 is not really in my budget, at least I dont need something so expensive which is ultimately a plow truck. I'll keep looking for late 6.0s and look into a cummins


The 2008 is a 6.4 (The ext cab long bed you posted). And if no Emission's or stickering is a problem then try to go with a 6.4. Much more reliable overall then the 6.0.

As for the Oasis, go to ford-trucks.com and post on the forums that you need an Oasis. I might be able to run one for you here at work, let me check with one of my techs and I'll let you know. Just need the VIN's


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

There's an 08 ext cab long bed up here in erie for 23k. I will look for a link. Seems like a pretty decent price

http://www.bobferrandoflm.com/used-Girard-2008-Ford-Super+Duty+F250+SRW-Base-1FTSX21R68EB71833

Well it has 110k miles, but good luck w/ the search


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Heres one, knock 2 grand off and we might be in business

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...s=75&minPrice=20000&listingId=314130891&Log=0


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I am actually looking at similar trucks, 07/08 diesels and some v10s. Big thing is that most 08s are still under warranty for at least 6 months or more. Also check out carsforsale.com mostly dealer listings, usually up to date.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

6.4 sucks because without dumping money in them they get about 11 mpg. He would be better off with a gas motor. I dont sse the value in the 6.4 it was made for two years and alot of the guys i know that had them dumped them for the 2011. I have a 6.0 2006 f 350 i drive everyday and im not that impressed with it either. Very finiky in cold weather and with any water in the fuel. Just my opinion.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

One of my buddy's just bought a 09 6.4. It has right around 30,000 miles and he hasn't done a thing to it besides a 5 inch turbo back. Has plenty of power and achieves 16 mpg. Now he does plan to do the deletes and get rid of all the emissions crap in the near future and adding ac chip. But in my opinion, from what I have seen so far out of the truck. I would highly consider buying one.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

This looks like a decent deal. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128219


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

exmark;1468168 said:


> One of my buddy's just bought a 09 6.4. It has right around 30,000 miles and he hasn't done a thing to it besides a 5 inch turbo back. Has plenty of power and achieves 16 mpg. Now he does plan to do the deletes and get rid of all the emissions crap in the near future and adding ac chip. But in my opinion, from what I have seen so far out of the truck. I would highly consider buying one.


He doesn't have a 5" turbo back exhaust, he may have a 4" down pipe to a 5" system. But he doesn't have anything but DPF back unless the truck has a tuner and is deleted already.

You can delete a 6.4 and straight pipe it and you'll get 1 start before it figures out you've messed with it and then it's dead in the water until you load the tuner.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mark13;1467969 said:


> You can swap exhausts in 45min-hour usually. Also some places just plug into the obd2 port and use a scanner. The tuner will make everything read correct as if the emissions stuff was still in place.


Good idea, my trucks are registered commercially, so when I pull into the scale house I'll just tell the dot officer to wait about an hour befor doing an inspection so I can put my stock exhaust on


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

MatthewG;1467992 said:


> My focus is to pick the truck/motor with the least amount of potential problems.


Ford has had trouble with the Powerstroke since the 7.3, I would go Duramax newer than the LB7. I will add why, LB7 injectors go quite abit LLYs overheat towing heavy and have not heard of any real problems with the LBZs and up. If this makes no sense just contribute it to ------>


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mustangman02232;1468452 said:


> Good idea, my trucks are registered commercially, so when I pull into the scale house I'll just tell the dot officer to wait about an hour befor doing an inspection so I can put my stock exhaust on


In some cases such as yours it would be a bit tougher. Around here you get a thing in the main that says you need to come in for an emissions check.



Stik208;1468521 said:


> Ford has had trouble with the Powerstroke since the 7.3, I would go Duramax newer than the LB7. I will add why, LB7 injectors go quite abit LLYs overheat towing heavy and have not heard of any real problems with the LBZs and up. If this makes no sense just contribute it to ------>


An LB7 is a perfectly fine motor. Better fuel filtration and extra additive (2 stroke oil seems to be popular) really helps the injectors out it seems. Also doing them yourself if you have the place and ability saves a lot of money.

The LLY's need a different turbo mouth peice, there's aftermarket ones available or I think the kodiak truck style mouth peices fit and the cooling problem goes away.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Stik208;1468521 said:


> Ford has had trouble with the Powerstroke since the 7.3, I would go Duramax newer than the LB7. I will add why, LB7 injectors go quite abit LLYs overheat towing heavy and have not heard of any real problems with the LBZs and up. If this makes no sense just contribute it to ------>


I can remember being A little kid and hearing from friends and family "these new 7.3 powerstrokes suck I'll never own one"

They all have their own sets of issues, find one, research it, fix them, make money


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

plowguy43;1468102 said:


> *As for the Oasis, go to ford-trucks.com and post on the forums that you need an Oasis.*


*DO NOT DO THIS!!! * it is against site rules over there, and you will get a boot out the door if you do.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is one from Florida I looked at today
06
64K
Lariat

$30,900 - most expensive one i looked at, and they only want to give me 25K for my 2 trades

Probably going to abandon this search


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Are you nuts... over $30 k for an 06 model truck


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

That is crazy, what is your search requirements?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

unhcp;1469420 said:


> That is crazy, what is your search requirements?


Ideally not to spend a penny more than what my trades get me, I was looking for 06s in the 23-26 range, but honestly if I can sell my Chevy for 15-16 then I'll keep the 7.3 for next year and remain worry free


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

What is the requirement as far as cab configuration? 4x4 esof or manual? xl, xlt etc?


----------

